# How will it affect me in the long run?



## Jamie7990 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey everyone I know its not really a _?good_? idea to be running steriods at my age, since i am only 19 but can somebody please tell me what harm it will do to my body in the long run? all i ever hear is that it would be retarded to run roids now but no one ever says why. i have recently got myself some 15mg dianabol from med tech and a box of nolvadex to run as a pct afterwards, however recently i have read up that nolvadex will kill my sex drive and at 19 i think that is the last thing on earth i want to happen. any sujestions? i was thinking of running 2 of the pills a day 1 am and 1 pm then maybe moving up to 3 ed and having 1 pre workout. 

finaly what would happen to me if i ran the dbol at 30mg ed and didnt use a pct? just the last thing i want is a broken dick and i know a few people who have done it and been fine afterwards. id appreciate any advice.

thanks
jamie


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 25, 2012)

cause your body is already producing its max amount of test you will ever make.  as you get older ur test levels drop so thats when you can start adding more test to keep gains going.  why a dbol only cycle anyways?


----------



## Jamie7990 (Jun 25, 2012)

but surely if i take roids now, ill get even bigger gains so it wont matter? then i can just take juice when im older too? and i just want to see what roids are like at first, if i like being on them then i will move onto cycles of injectables but first i wanna try run dianabol.


----------



## Jamie7990 (Jun 25, 2012)

look at arnold age 18, he was clearly on the juice from a young age


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 25, 2012)

Jamie7990 said:


> look at arnold age 18, he was clearly on the juice from a young age



That's Arnold, you're probably a buck fifty soaking wet


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 25, 2012)

I guess I can't criticize because I started at 19..... and I wish I hadn't.... at 19 your endocrine system isn't fully developed and by using exogenous hormones while all this is going on you can permanently damage such a delicate system.


----------



## Jamie7990 (Jun 25, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> I guess I can't criticize because I started at 19..... and I wish I hadn't.... at 19 your endocrine system isn't fully developed and by using exogenous hormones while all this is going on you can permanently damage such a delicate system.



will you dumb that down a bit and explain it? and what sort of damage? and do you have any permanent damage


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 25, 2012)

I stopped when I saw "19".. you said you know it isnt a good idea...so dont do it....


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 25, 2012)

After my second cycle it took me almost a year to recover.  Loss of muscle mass, ED, low energy, no libido.  I still don't feel like I felt before I started.


----------



## Jamie7990 (Jun 25, 2012)

oh well thanks *msumuscle* much appreciated


----------



## blergs. (Jun 25, 2012)

you will mess up your development...
dont do it. you dont have the sence too.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 25, 2012)

you are still too jung!


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 25, 2012)

ya ur still too jung bro!


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> ya ur still too jung bro!



I agree, jung is crazy.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 25, 2012)

Jamie7990 said:


> will you dumb that down a bit and explain it? and what sort of damage? and do you have any permanent damage



Your body is increasing its testosterone production. If you take AAS before your testosterone production system is fully developed, you will be sending a signal to your body that says "WHOA, TESTOSTERONE OVERLOAD, STOP INCREASING PRODUCTION CAPACITY... WAIT..ACTUALLY, LOWER PRODUCTION CAPACITY!"

You will halt any testosterone production capacity increases in their tracks, lower them a bit, and the worst part: freeze them as a hard upper limit.

Wait 2 or 3 years until your body reaches its natural max production before starting AAs, otherwise you'll be lowering test production permanently.

Got it now?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 25, 2012)

jung dumb and full of.....


Yeah bro don't do it. At least wait until your early 20's. Right now you are producing the most test your body will ever produce. When you introduce outside (exogenous) hormones into your body it stops your production of hormones. Your body is getting what it needs from an outside soruce so why would it waste the energy to make it? Recovery could be 100% fine but there is a chance that you will damage your body and it will never be the same. Test levels affect MUCH more than just muscle mass. 

Think about it bro. It's not worth it.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 25, 2012)

Jamie7990 said:


> Hey everyone I know its not really a _?good_? idea to be running steriods at my age, since i am only 19 but can somebody please tell me what harm it will do to my body in the long run? all i ever hear is that it would be retarded to run roids now but no one ever says why. i have recently got myself some 15mg dianabol from med tech and a box of nolvadex to run as a pct afterwards, however recently i have read up that nolvadex will kill my sex drive and at 19 i think that is the last thing on earth i want to happen. any sujestions? i was thinking of running 2 of the pills a day 1 am and 1 pm then maybe moving up to 3 ed and having 1 pre workout.
> 
> finaly what would happen to me if i ran the dbol at 30mg ed and didnt use a pct? just the last thing i want is a broken dick and i know a few people who have done it and been fine afterwards. id appreciate any advice.
> 
> ...



Your stats?

You have not reached anything near your genetic potential!!!!  how long have you been working out?  how much do you know about diet?  are you taking any NECESSARY meds(pain meds, that are necessary due to an injury/chronic condition, adhd meds, ssri's, etc)
how much lean mass have you gained prior to using aas?
how much have you learned about what you are putting into your body(how well have you researched aas, how to properly use them(this includes pct), what to expect from them, what side effects are possible due to them(and which ones are reversible, and which are not reversible)

I'm not gonna sit here and lecture you, because it is fairly obvious by your post that that will not change your choice(and I, nor anyone here, can make these personal decisions for you)... that being said... read through everything above I have written and you should be able to comprehend the reason why people are going to tell you it is not a good idea, or a good choice to use them now.... and if you don't comprehend the reason, that is all the more reason you shouldn't use them till you are a little more educated and responsible to not screw yourself up(either temporarily, or permanently) by taking them... 

don't take that the wrong way... I'm not trying to be a dick, just trying to help you realize on your own, why that answer should be apparent to you.... it's your decision, but make it an educated one....


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 26, 2012)

The older you are the lower you levels will be as in test and gh.So thats when you want to include it.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 26, 2012)

man i wish i was jung again.big true god see all.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 26, 2012)

It will pretty much ruin sex for you man. Sounds really harsh but you'll be telling yourself that later if you do it. You will need to inject testosterone regularly for the rest of your life to have enjoyable sex if you mess around with that stuff now. It's not a joke dude this stuff is really serious.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats not always true bro. ^^

Let's not feed the kid scare tactics. Let's lay out the truth and let him decide. But that is a possibility.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2012)

^Listen to this.


----------



## USMC (Jun 28, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> It will pretty much ruin sex for you man. Sounds really harsh but you'll be telling yourself that later if you do it. You will need to inject testosterone regularly for the rest of your life to have enjoyable sex if you mess around with that stuff now. It's not a joke dude this stuff is really serious.



Not true at all.

At 19 I was a young LCPL in the Corps, and overseas we abused gear. Basically walk into the pharmacy point to your arms make a muscle and the nice japanese or korean or.... whatever man would go get you a box and some needles. We would run "extremely" high doses by this forums standards and for longer periods without PCT as we didn't have a clue what that even was, hell don't think Clomid was even around back in the mid 90's, could be wrong, and at age 33 now have no adverse effects from back than that I've noticed.

NOW that being said, I am NOT advocating your use or anything of the sort. Just by your intial question makes me think that you need to do your own research and come to your own conclusions. Looking back maybe I was lucky, so do your researh and make your decision.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 29, 2012)

At 19 recovery should be easy for most without PCT.  That is why you didn't have too many issues, at age 30.....different story.


----------



## Jamie7990 (Jul 8, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Your stats?
> 
> You have not reached anything near your genetic potential!!!!  how long have you been working out?  how much do you know about diet?  are you taking any NECESSARY meds(pain meds, that are necessary due to an injury/chronic condition, adhd meds, ssri's, etc)
> how much lean mass have you gained prior to using aas?
> ...



Im 19 im walking about now at 70 kg, i have been training for 15 months now, and before starting training last year i was 54kg i am 5 ft 9 tall. my father and the rest of the men in my family are all skinny as hell so all what worries me is that my genetic potential will restrict me to staying tiny aswell. i cant give an exact diet but i eat 4-5 times a day, with 1-3 protien shakes depending how busy i am, i aim for between 100-150g of protien a day and i have no idea how many carbs but i do eat alot of them. Ill forget about the steriods for the next few years then, any suppliments you would advise taking in the mean time?


----------

